
Fertility by region in Europe - pvaldes
https://jakubmarian.com/fertility-rate-by-region-in-europe/
======
informatimago
Turkey is not in Europe, it's in Asia!

~~~
pvaldes
Is a transcontinental country. A club that includes for example Spain (Europe
+ Africa), Egypt (Africa + Asia) or USA (North America + Oceania). Turkey is
in Europe and also in Asia

One interesting example in the group could be Portugal, that is European but
also has two islands placed in the same tectonic plate than New York so in
some sense could be seen also as a N American country. Another extreme case is
France, that extends its territory for Europe, North America, South America,
Oceania, and Africa

